# New Member!



## FishNMouse (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm FishNMouse, but you can just call me Katie. I'm looking to get into keeping mice, and am doing the research first! I'm hoping that joining the forum will let me ask the questions specific to me, so I can give the best possible care to my hopefully future mice!

A bit about me I guess. I live in the US, and as you can see, I'm a fish-keeper. Ok, I only have one, but if it were up to me, I'd have too many to handle. Don't get me wrong, I'm into the whole filter, heater, you-better-not-keep-it-in-a-bowl thing.

Anyway, nice meeting everyone and can't wait to be a part of the forum!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome! I'm new here as well


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

